# Heart of the Matter Farm 2020 kidding group



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Let the breeding season begin.

I am breeding 16 does this year.
8 are in with the bucks now. And 8 will be going in with the a buck in October/November.
5 are in with my 1 1/2 year old Dapple buck. And 3 are in with my 5 year old buck. I will get pictures up then. I was going to do 4 and 4 but I wanted to see what my big painted doe would throw with Chestnut ( dapple buck).


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have been so busy this fall. 
Hoping to get pictures up soon.

I have the vet coming out Friday to do ultrasounds to confirm pregnancy in 8 that was in with the bucks in August/September. 

October 21st put 5 boer does in with Chestnut and 2 nubian does in with Olaf and 1nubain in with a nubian buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are going to be busy when kidding season comes.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes. I have to space my kidding out because I only have 7 pens in my kidding barn but there is a big area so 1 can stay there. If I have done my figurings right when the second group is ready I can move the first group out of the kidding barn and in another barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. :hug:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Good luck. Hope you get good news from the ultrasounds!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Me too. I have heard alot of people that did breeding in August most did not have bred does for some reason.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

All 8 are bred. 3 possible could have triplet. Rest possible twins. All due in January too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

My vet thinks that 1 of the does will have a girl too. She said let me know if this doe has a girl. Because when she was ultrasounding the ones butt was facing her. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heeheehighfive)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo! That's awesome. It will be interesting see if that one doe has a doeling. I've never heard of someone guessing the gender of a (goat) kid on an ultrasound. Looks like you will be pretty busy in January. Better start catching up on sleep now!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

My 8 girls that are due in January.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I see baby bumps  YAY!
Pretty girls.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Their baby bumps just started getting noticeable last week. They are only going to get bigger. ☺


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I can not what to see how many of the babies have dapples. 5 does are bred to my dapple boer buck and 3 are bred to my traditional boer buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

First group of 8 in the kidding barn. Will get updated pictures soon. They are getting big. Everyone is clipped and shots given. Ready for January.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking forward to updates! you go girls


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We have to WAIT till January? mg:Really? 
:waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It takes time to grow a kid. 

We need to be patient. (doh):bonk::heehee:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I will try and get pictures tonight at feeding. They will all be in their own stalls.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..it does take time :up:. 
But Im excited to see what those beauties give us! :wow:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here are the mommas to be.
The first picture is mother and daughter. 2nd and 3rd pictures are mother and daughter. 
Everyone tummys are getting big. There is 1 in the group that this is her first time be pregant this far along. Last year she got ramed hard and lost her babies eary in the pregnancy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Thought I would take a picture of who is possible having how many. I will try and get better pictures of each goat then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Getting close!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

When doing chores this morning. And Rosie had aborted 1 of her 2. She may not be staying. She got ramed last year really hard and aborted. So I am thinking of what to do with her.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She had gotten bottle jaw 2 weeks ago and I wormed her with safeguard. Then a week later she got watery diarrhea. Grrrr. Goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

10-12 days to go.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary the 1 facing the camera. She is due around th 16th. What do you think she will have twins or triplets?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My guess is:
Buck doe twins on the 15th at 8:45pm

Moved from other thread


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Chunky girl. I will say twins too. Both bucklings! On the 17th, at 5am.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..I say 1 buck 1 doeling ..on the 15th at 945 p.m. lol
Since everyone else say 2 bucks...lol. as long as they are healthy & mama delivers easily..is my deepest wish for you!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This is Mary's 4th kiddin. 1st kidding was twin doelings, 2nd twin buckling and doeling, 3rd kidding twin buckling and doeling. Mary is a triplet herself. So I would not be surprised if she has triplets. She does a good job with kidding. I know ahe can do it without me there. I just like to be there incase there is a problem.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mother and daughter. Oreo (mother, laying) is going to have triplets. Nicole (daughter, standing) possible triplets.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Love having a camera in the barn. Makes keeping an eye on them easier.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It sure does.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicole is due around January 27th. This is her second kidding. She had 1 last year. From ultrasounds she could have triplets. What do you guys think? I know she is caring different this time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hard to say, the angle of the picture doesn't help.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I will try and get a better 1 of her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are looking good! Angle is hard to say for Nicole, but she looks like she is at least deep (can't tell width) so very well could be 3 in there.

I agree about cameras, I can't imagine going through kidding again without them! I think I finally invested in cameras in 2016, and we started raising/kidding goats in 2010. I don't miss those middle of the night barn checks or constantly going out to check on a doe in labor! But... goat tv is really addicting lol


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicole did not want to stand for me. Hopefuly these are better pictures.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary's udder is little fuller this morning then it was last night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does not look like triplets, she may have 1 or 2 kids in there?

Check them for lice, they have the marks on their hair.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I will check tonight a feeding. If I find any. What can I use on them?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I went down and checked on everyone. Fill waters if need be and saw this on Nora.















She is 1 that can never tell when she is in to labor till the kids are coming out. You can not even go by her udder. She is always different each kidding.
So I moved everyone in their pens expect Nora, Mary and Lucy just in case it's a false alarm. 
When I was moving them in their pens I checked for lice I did not see any. I will check again at feeding time. They will not be moving as much. lol.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Vet is coming out sometime today to do ultrasounds on my second group for March/April babies.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Kidding and good luck with your ultrasounds today too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope all goes well.

The vet can check for lice for you.
And tell you what is safe to use on them if they do.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So vet has yet to come out. And I dont thinks she will. I think the vet I normally use forgot to tell the one that was to come about the appointment. The vet I normally use is off duty for a couple months. Grrr. Now to try and get appointment made foe next week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

1 of my Nubians came into heat today. She was suppose to be bred for March kidding.
She decided to break through electric fence to go see the boy's. So she is in a pen with 1.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Vet is coming tomorrow for ultrasounds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, let us know.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> 1 of my Nubians came into heat today. She was suppose to be bred for March kidding.
> She decided to break through electric fence to go see the boy's. So she is in a pen with 1.


This makes me want to pull blood on my only lady that we bred this year now. She is due early early may but has not come back into heat. She is an obvious i am in heat goat. I have been goin back and forth in wantin to pull or not to pull blood. I know it is easy and a cheap test for my peace of mind but i just go eh she has not went back into heat lol. Then i think man i gotta go to the po for the little priority mailers... i hate goin to the po. It is just out of the way of anything i go near regularly. I print my postage at home Through paypal so i just drop it in the box here and not need go to the po. Yes. I am bad i know.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Vet came out on yesterday. Had her ultrasound 7 instead of 8. 5 are bred. Some are farther along the she likes to be able to count. So she could not count very good. 4 Boers and 1 Nubian bred for March babies. I will be putting the other Nubian that is open with the buck then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At least some are preggo.
Not a strike out. 

Hope the others settle for you.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

The 1 boer is absorbing her babies. But that is my fault. I wormed her with the wrong wormed. And the nubians was in with my 6 year old buck. And I think he is done . So this year I will be looking for a new buck to replace him. I like having 2 boer bucks so I can rotate breeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

It is hard to find goats with color around my area or in PA that they dont want arm and leg for.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

There are lots of breeders up in PA and surrounding states. Color is in 'fashion' so finding a good colored/dappled Boer buck can be expensive, but totally worth it if you have a lot of does to use him on.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have to keep Lucy and Nora in their pens. They keep fighting each other and starting to after the others. They are due today. So far no babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

When should I think about having the vet come out to induce the 3 that was due on the 16th? Just in case it comes to that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No more than 7 days past due is a good number.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Robin had twins, boy and girl. She was due Jan. 21st. Went Jan. 18th.









Mary had twins, Boy and girl. She was due Jan. 16th. Went Jan. 19th.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww so adorable! Congratulations


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Laya had triplets. 2 boys and 1 girl.
She was due on Jan. 21st. Went Jan. 20th at 4:30am. Ultrasounds only showed twins. She surpised me.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, you can look at it this way...you got your twins and because she loves you so much she gave you a bonus baby 
Congrats, they're very cute? I love boer babies


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

What is intresting is that 2 of Lyla's was in the same sack. I never had that. I always had each baby have their own sack.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are so cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I think 1 of Lyla's boys is going to be a bottle baby. She will not let him nurse. She is use to having twins. This is her first time having triplets. She cleaned him. He got cold so had to bring him in to get warm. Took him out then she left him eat. Then started atepping and standing on him. He got cold again. Brought him in. Warmed him up took him out to nurse again she would not stand for him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, you are doing the right thing on getting the kid on a bottle.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I was trying not to use any heat lamps this year. But Lyla's need 1. Hoping just for tonight. We did some changing around this year. And the coldest the barn has gotten is 35, when it's 15 outside.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Watch the kid that went sub-temp twice very closely for fast breathing that may signal the onset of neonatal pneumonia. It often hits them when they've gone subtemp. You'll want Draxxin if that's the case.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Little guy is doing good. Eating really good. Dogs are happy that they have a baby to take care of. They was going nuts hearing them through the babymonitor but not being able to see and smell them.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I had a very busy evening. Sorry for blurry pictures. I will get better ones tomorrow.

Oreo had 2 girls and 1 boy. Due date was today. She went at 6:00/6:30pm I got a dapple girl!!!

















Nora had twin boys today. Huge ones. Her due date was Jan. 16th she went at 7:30/8:00pm. Got a dapple buck!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora's 2 boys all dry.








Oreo's 3 all dry


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute! Congrats on all of them. The dappled doe is very pretty! I love her colors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please, please put all these beautiful babies in our 2020 Birthing Tally! Keeping our #s going. Bucks are ahead...we need more Doelings! Lol 
Thanks


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I gave Lucy shots to induce her. Gave them to her last evening around 6:30 pm. This morning she woke me up at 5:30 in labor. I know the meds dont work that quick. She had 2 girls.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Congratulations - they are all so cute. Loved reading through all your notes and seeing the pictures. You are going to be busy but get to enjoy all those healthy babies and moms!

Kelly


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! They are cuties.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super cute.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Super Awesome!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nichole's udder today. Her due date is the 27th.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh wow, that is one full udder! She looks close!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She has a lot bigger udder then last year.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I dont think she will make it to the 27th! That udder looks full & painfull.....bless her heart. You have beautiful babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my she looks like she'll pop soon! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

As of 9:30 pm no babies yet. No signs of being in labor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats on all of the beautiful babies! I love that dapple doe! It's been so much fun reading through and getting caught up! Hopefully she kids for you soon! That udder is very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything today?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nothing yet. She is very uncomfortable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im praying for her
Bless her heart. I feel uncomfortable just looking at her...i hope she delivers soon & no problems!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicole had 1 boy and 1 girl tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, look at that cuteness, congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw they're adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a break from kidding till March. But will be helping a friend out in Febuary with her kidding. She has a lot due.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

About 1 month from my second group. 5 are due. Yesterday I clipped and gave shots. They are due from March 22nd- 27th.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ready for the Preggo Goat Rollar Coaster Ride Again???? I hope all is easy and healthy kidds! Cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am hoping that 2 nubians are due in June.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

For the March kidding group 2 of the boers was berd last year for a late summer kidding but they lost their babies 20 days before due date. The other 2 Boers are first timer. Tanny (nubian) her 2nd kidding. The 2 nubians hoping due in June is their 2nd kidding.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Six days till first due date.
Will get pictures of everyone tonight.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is 2 of the 5. Will get more pictures then.

Naomi possible due on March 22nd
















Tanny possible due on March 22nd or 27th


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with your next group!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck! Sending pink thought your way.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought 2 was going to go the other day. But nope. I have 1 that I am treating for toxima. I am thankful I cought it early. 
Vet said she is only having 1 in the ultrasound but I think there 2 or 3.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she will be OK.
Glad you are on top of things.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Naomi had twin boys at noon today.
She is doing good. Her due date was tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sweet little guys! Congratulations! I'm glad moms doing well too.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Adele went Sunday. With 1 boy and 2 girls. She is the 1 that had pregnancy toxima. Everyone is doing good.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Riley had 2 this morning. It was a rough deliver. 1 doe alive and 1 buck dead. He was starting to bloat. So far momma and baby is doing good.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm really glad the momma with toxemia is doing well with her three adorable little ones! I'm so sorry you lost the buckling 
They are all adorable though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, but glad everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I lost Riley this morning. I think it has to do with the dead baby. She did not clean either. I gave her a shot to help. But I think to much toxic for the dead baby.
We named her baby Cowgirl. She is doing with the bottle.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I lost Riley this morning. I think it has to do with the dead baby. She did not clean either. I gave her a shot to help. But I think to much toxic for the dead baby.
> We named her baby Cowgirl. She is doing with the bottle.


Oh no, I'm so very sorry! 
I'm glad Cowgirls taken to the bottle sometimes that's the hardest thing to get going.
RIP Riley
Your baby is in good hands!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Waiting on Tanny and Moana to kid. Here is update pictures of their backend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Good luck with the girls.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Moana had triplets at 5:00-5:30.
All boys. Will be pulling 1 to bottle feed. She does not have enough to feed 3.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This is the second goat the vet said was only going to have 1. And then end up having triplets. Not to happy with the vet. I am not sure if I will have her come back to do ultrasounds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly ultrasounds aren't reliable for number of kids. One can hide behind another or even hide deep in the uterus. Congrats on the trips!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I think Tanny is in labor. But not get to excited yet. She has been showing signs all week. So I am just waiting for her to start pushing. Then I will be excited.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Exciting! I'll keep checking back!
Come on Tanny...ALL DOES!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am hoping for does too. She is last one bred to Olaf.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

No babies yet. This is what Tanny is doing right right now. Relaxing with one of her buddys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just checking in....
Snuggle buddies are good! Also very cute


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nothing yet. Tanny is driving me crazy.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Nothing yet. Tanny is driving me crazy.


They're so good at that aren't they lol


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes they are. I did not think her udder could get bigger but it has.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nothing yet. I was able to talk to Tanny's previous own. And asked her when Tanny kidding last year. She said that Tanny was 2 days late. This is only Tanny 2nd time kidding. I have 2 dates for her. March 22nd and March 27th.
Here is her udder this morning.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

WOW, don't bump it ...it might pop like a water balloon!
She's got to go soon ....
Just keep watching, waiting and watch some more....
EVENTUALLY
She might kid  LOL


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Tanny had 1 boy and 1 girl!!! These are the last to be fathered by Oalf.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Awww congrats!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a little break before the other 2 are due. Hoping they are bred. They due in June.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, too cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay Tanney congratulations they're adorable!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So this is the first for me this year. I have had with my January and March kidding, 4 sets of triplets and the rest twins, only 1 born dead. With my triplets I have 3 sets of identical twins, or as my kids call them sack buddies. I know Tanny's twins was in the same sack. I don't think any of the other twins was. 
Has anyone else experienced babies in the same sack? Meaning only 1 "water broke" and 2 babies came from that 1. Hope this makes sence.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is one water sack which breaks, then all the kids follow.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Normal


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am thinking my 2 Nubians that are due in June might not be bred. I did not do ultrasounds or blood work.

Pepper: Possible due date June 10th-15th 
















Rain: Possible due date June 15th-26th.















I did not see the buck do his thing.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm now I would have guessed pregnant on the second photo but yes I don't see a whole lot of udder development. It sure will be a surprise


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Hmmm now I would have guessed pregnant on the second photo but yes I don't see a whole lot of udder development. It sure will be a surprise


Hey saltey, question you may have an answer to. Check my most recent thread!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you did not see the deed..where is the due date coming from? I use the deed to set up my due date.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Those was dates 150 days from when I had them in with the buck.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Tje only reason the was in with him for a short time is. They both went through the fence to be with the boys when they can in the heat. I saw him jumping them but never saw him doing anything else because they was in a diffrent pen then I normal breed in so I could not see them all day.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok. I just didnt understand. My buck usually works on 1 doe for about 3 days. I usually go by the last day. Ive always heard once she has conceived, all cycles stop, and the buck.moves on.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is a couple update pictures of

Pepper

















Rain


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I know Pepper has started banging up some. Still not sure about Rain. Never had dairy goats waiting till the last minute to bag up. They are driving me crazy not knowing if they are pregnant.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to our KrAzy Goat world mania!
We have all been there. They are looking good. Just still preparing!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Pepper is very uncomfortable. She has some discharge.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds good. Keep us posted! All of us love kidd pictures! Good luck!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nothing yet. She is driving me crazy. Not sure if I mentioned this before, But this is my first kidding with Pepper and Rain. Their 2nd kidding. Hopefully my wording makes sense.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am think she might have lost her plug yesterday. She is very uncomfortable tho.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Peppers udder:
This morning at chore time:







This evening at chore time:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow her udder is really filling up! It wont be too much longer. This is when time just crawls by for me. I get excited and want the kidds NOW! (dance)..but they get here when they are ready! :waiting:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So I think we are in early labor. She has been doing this a lot this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks like she may be contracting.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope she has an easy kidding and all are healthy & happy!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She has long discharge.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Are there any babies yet?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

No babies yet. She is taking her sweet time. She is contracting. They are getting closer and stronger.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any kidds yet?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

No. I just checked her I can get 2 fingers in and I feel a hoof.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes just taking her time then. Guess with all GOOD things
:waiting:
We have to wait!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She had girl!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay! CONGRATULATIONS! what a pretty little one!:wow::goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is Grace, all dried up. Such a cutie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, a big congrats, she kept us waiting didn't she.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww she looks content! Love her rich color!


----------

